# Ted Wong sifu would've been 76 today!



## Stickgrappler (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/ted-wong-wouldve-been-76-years-old.html

Ted Wong sifu would've been 76 today

Happy 76th Wong sifu!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Nov 6, 2013)

.


----------

